# P10 and Bandit blanks



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

Does anyone know where a guy can find p10 and bandit blanks in bulk and hopefully at a cheaper rate than $6-$7 apiece? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Erie outfitters has a painters pack for 165.00 for chrome bandits , I think it was a 30 pack ,and i think they have p 10 also same price.


----------

